# Dalls Area HIgh End Bike Shop - Any Suggestions?



## alc2147 (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for good bike shops with high-end road bikes (Pinarellos, Looks, Cervelos, etc.) in the Dallas area? I'm heading to Dallas for Thanksgiving at my girlfriend's house and am assuming I will need to get out of the house at some point. I think checking out the local bike shop will be a nice distraction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Richardson Bike Mart is where you want to be. The Richardson location (corner or Coit Rd. and Campbell) is the one with the best selection of inventory and most knowledgeable staff.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I always try to get by the main RBM store when in Dallas. It's huge, with about every high end bike available.

Just a warning about shopping in Dallas. The sales people "can" be somewhat snobby.

However one time the owner of RBM helped me and he seemed very friendly and a couple of other times the sales people put me onto some very good product choices.

When my wife goes shopping, she usually walks out "steaming"! :mad2:


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

alc2147 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for good bike shops with high-end road bikes (Pinarellos, Looks, Cervelos, etc.) in the Dallas area? I'm heading to Dallas for Thanksgiving at my girlfriend's house and am assuming I will need to get out of the house at some point. I think checking out the local bike shop will be a nice distraction.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have been to RBM several times - not just browsing, but when I was actually shopping. Maybe I've had bad luck there, but I have yet to meet a salesman who was very knowledgeable. If you're just wanting to browse, it's probably OK. They have a huge selection. If you're going to be in town for a few days, they also have a nice rental program for their high-end bikes.

If you want a really fun bike shop experience with some great high-end bikes, check out Mad Duck Adventure Sports in Grapevine (http://madducksports.com). That's in the mid-cities area between Dallas & Fort Worth. Started mainly as a high-end MTB shop, but they've really expanded their road offerings. Lots of nice carbon & Ti stuff. They'll have Merlin, Pinarello, Opera, Merckx, BMC and quite a few other nice selections.

The owners are two guys who got tired of corporate life and opened a bike shop. Great guys, and they are fun to talk to. Chewie, the shop golden retriever, is friendly, too.


----------



## alc2147 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all the info.... I will see if I can get my girlfriend to stop at Mad Duck's on the way to Billy Bobs in Fort Worth!


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

633 said:


> I have been to RBM several times - not just browsing, but when I was actually shopping. Maybe I've had bad luck there, but I have yet to meet a salesman who was very knowledgeable. If you're just wanting to browse, it's probably OK. They have a huge selection. If you're going to be in town for a few days, they also have a nice rental program for their high-end bikes.
> 
> If you want a really fun bike shop experience with some great high-end bikes, check out Mad Duck Adventure Sports in Grapevine (http://madducksports.com). That's in the mid-cities area between Dallas & Fort Worth. Started mainly as a high-end MTB shop, but they've really expanded their road offerings. Lots of nice carbon & Ti stuff. They'll have Merlin, Pinarello, Opera, Merckx, BMC and quite a few other nice selections.
> 
> The owners are two guys who got tired of corporate life and opened a bike shop. Great guys, and they are fun to talk to. Chewie, the shop golden retriever, is friendly, too.


633 beat me to it. Mad Duck has some good people there. They also have Cannondale, Colagno and Griffin. Don't forget the free beer!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Another plug for Mad Duck, the best little bike shop on the planet, hands down!


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rbm*

I went into Richardson Bike Mart and asked about a Look. The guy told me "We only deal in high end bikes... "
OK.
Tried to sell me a Trek.

Check out Fort Worth Cycling on the west side of Fort Worth, too. James is super knowledgeable.
Jerry


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

You're kidding, right???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm not a fan of RBM but they are a big LOOK dealer....Every time I've been in the Richardson store, there have been pleny of LOOK models


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe RBM quit carrying LOOK. I was told this by one of the guys at the Garland Rd store. And I was at the Richardson store this weekend and did not see any LOOKs in stock. Said they did not sell well at all in Dallas.

Anyone know of any other stores that carry LOOK in Dallas? I know Sun and Ski Sports in Grapevine has the 555, but didn't know if there were any other shops?


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

wiz525 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I believe RBM quit carrying LOOK. I was told this by one of the guys at the Garland Rd store. And I was at the Richardson store this weekend and did not see any LOOKs in stock. Said they did not sell well at all in Dallas.
> 
> Anyone know of any other stores that carry LOOK in Dallas? I know Sun and Ski Sports in Grapevine has the 555, but didn't know if there were any other shops?


RBM indeed discontinued LOOK. I just bought their last 585 about two months ago, and now all they have left is one 486. It's at the Richardson store. They said they had several reasons why they stopped carrying them, the main one being that they simply carried too many different bikes and just couldn't give them the proper attention they deserved on the sales floor. Several folks, including the owner, Jim Hoyt, were a little upset to see them go. They also dropped BMC, Griffen, and a few others at the same time.

In essence, it may just boil down to not wanting to push a low volume frame when many others (Cervelo, Trek, Specialized to name a few) fly out the door on their own.

FWIW, they can and will special order you a LOOK frame for anyone upon request.


----------



## Microxot (Mar 3, 2008)

*RBM? it depends*

The only reason I'll go into RBM is for clothing or if I need a part asap and can't find it somewhere else.

The people who work in the clothing area are extra helpful (and so is the owner), but I have been treated poorly several times when trying to look at bikes. I had a friend who was so pissed at RBM when trying to buy a trike, he ended up buying it from a website (and got alot better treatment and a better price).

If your looking for high end bikes, check with Plano Cycling, and Fitness or MadDuck Adventures!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Plano doesn't carry lots of the blingy brands though. They seem to cater to the racey mindset.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

culdeus said:


> Plano doesn't carry lots of the blingy brands though. They seem to cater to the racey mindset.


There's a difference?


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

MerlinAma said:


> There's a difference?


Yeah... racers actually ride their bikes


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

culdeus said:


> Plano doesn't carry lots of the blingy brands though. They seem to cater to the racey mindset.


Don't stock the blingy brands...can, and will, order whatever the customer wants, though.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want to drive out to Rockwall there's Rockwall Cycling that carries Orbea, Felt, and Specialized. Plano cycles carries Cannondale, Specialized, Pinarello, Cervelo, and a few others.


----------



## deroses (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone heard anything about KGS?
http://www.kgsbikes.com/

I saw either a promo or an article or something about it but that's about it. I've never dealt with them either for bike stuff or fitting.


----------



## Dallas 1098 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boyd Wallace at Dallas Bike Works.


----------



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

Dallas 1098 said:


> Boyd Wallace at Dallas Bike Works.


+1 for Dallas Bike Works


----------

